

New magnetic tape stores 220 terabytes in handheld cartridge - prbuckley
http://www.gizmag.com/ibm-tape-storage-record/36931/

======
2close4comfort
And it 6 months when you need to read a critical item from that tape it will
be totally corrupt...

